# Question about Faller



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

While surfing ebay for HO slots, I came across two auctions for Faller cars. Both caught my attention because they were F1 related cars but they looked like exact copies of Aurora/AFX G pluses. I can't find any info about these cars or if they were just bodies made for the old G Plus cars. 

One was a Lola T330 car and the other was like the Elf Tyrell 6 wheeler with the front wheels missing. What gives?

All my research says that Faller went out in the 80's and I'm finding zip about these F1 cars for auction.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Faller*

Faller is, pretty much, Germany's slotcar company (there are also Bauer cars), they're mostly a train company who dabbles in slots. They made a vatiety of chassis, some are similiar to Aurora, some are like Atlas, and some like Eldon, and some were old Tyco 'S' clones. If you get these, you can get parts for them.....just show the chassis so you get the right parts.

Those cars you describe are Afx cars sold through Faller. Carrera also did this.

Bauer is the other German car company who uses tjet chassis on their cars. A little pricey (around $40-50 each, but nice cars) though.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I read in a book that when Aurora came out with the Thunderjet 500 chassis Faller copied it. Aurora told Faller they wouldn't sue them if the agreed to keep it out of the U.S. market.


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Faller info right from Germany*

Hi together!
You were all correct, at least partially. Faller started in Germany with their Faller AMS (Auto Motor Sport) line in 1963 copying/licensing (I do not know that for sure) the early Atlas chassis. In fact you can find an Atlas car in early graphics from Faller. When Aurora released the T-Jet, Faller not just copied it, but used the idea of the pancake arm for own developments and designs. And I also know that specific topic with the agreement of Aurora. Whatever this agreement contained, there was never an original Faller set sold in the States, and Aurora left the German market to Faller. Faller designed their own body line as well as their own track, though with the "Atlas" connecting system. No other manufacturer has such a splendid range of different track than Faller. This was really impressive.
In the mid 70's Faller stopped their own production of cars, but sold the Aurora Magnatraction cars with their sets, sometimes with own color schemes and decalling.
In the early 80`s Faller dropped their slotcar line, and went on producing what they did since the 50's: Producing model kits and accessories for model railroads.
Carrera never sold Aurora cars, but designed and sold their own line, Carrera 160.

Bauer started in the late 80's to produce their own slotcars, resin casting new designed bodies, and having a NOS T-Jet chassis mounted. Only difference was that Bauer drilled a bearing into the bottom of the chassis for the arm, which they stopped recently as for my information.

Michael


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I recall that Faller was not allowed to sell their complete cars and sets here in the US in the late sixties-early seventies. Polk Brothers Hobbies in New York started selling Faller KIT cars in the late sixites and eventually Auto World started selling the cars, too. I have attached a photo of one of these kit cars unopened.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Interesting info. Thanks! A little more knowledge to lock up in the gray matter.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice kit RawAFX! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Ligier Runner,

A big welcome to the board! :wave: 
It's always nice to meet new folks here--everyone is helpful and quite knowledgeable too. Stick around..you'll like it!
I can't add much to what's already been said, but I'm glad that you have knowlede of Faller track. I have become very interested in this and hope to build my layout with it. I noticed you said they have a lot of variations of track pieces--tha'ts great news, because if it was too limiting I was contemplating going the hand-made routed route. Something I know even less about. 
I hope you enjoy it here and post frequently.
Oh, and don't forget to share any pics of cars and customs you have.
We all love pics!  


Cheers, Mate!


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*You wanna see Faller track?*

Well boss9, I could show you, but you would have to tell me first how to post pictures here. The uploading I know, but the files were too big. Now I loaded them into my picturetrail album, and will try to post them here:



















Not sure if this is working here. But I will try anyway....

Michael


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If your interested, we have a vintage Tjet era Faller set for sale complete w/out cars if your interested, it has most of the cool/unique sections listed above!

Contact us off BB @ [email protected]

-------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

